# Super Duper Dump LOL



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Today was the first day in about a week that it hasn't rained so I figured ah what the hell .. Enjoy the kids are all 12 months old now ..


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like everyones takin dumps lmao.... Great pics, your dogs lookin fantastic!!! I bet your bitches fight over that boy!!! LOL he's amazing! I live the smile pics if sadie n ember. Especially that sadie toungue hangin out picture lmfao!!! Thanks for postin.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Simba looks great.
YOu ever get those dogs to a show yet??


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh yeah Dan they love Simba LOL .. And those girls do fight LOL .. The girls are both goof balls .. Thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Simba looks great.
> YOu ever get those dogs to a show yet??


Nope not yet ... I am going .. I promise ...


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

They are so adorable!!!!! Sadie is still my favorite. They are growing so beautifully! ♥


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

im in love with simba! he is lookin HANDSOME!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I am just in love with Sadie! Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

All your dog's look great! Love that last pic.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow saide they all look great. they have such great muscle tone. what do you do to work them out?

ps love the pee shots..for some reason i take those too..im not the only one that does that makes me feel better


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Peanut ... I don't work them out right now .. They get there basic play exercise and good food. But what they have now is genetics.. Eventually once they get closer to 2 .. I will start to work them and really get them ripped ... But right now they are just naturally built like this.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow they look really good! right now peanut is just on windsprints..fetch. your dogs all look amazing cant wait to see them when you really start to work them out


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

wow thats a big dump LOL=P nice pics are those pics of the pee position haha


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Them pups are growing up nicely, You got them looking good


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Tara, the pups look GREAT!!!!!! They're all coming along really nice. Now you just need to step it up with a new SLR camera to capture those beauties. hahahah!:clap:


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

There's that sexy boy Simba. Been waitin to see him. Thanks!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: nice sadie....nice  i enjoyed


----------



## KhalidahRazor (May 6, 2009)

I have that same exact toy and my Bully Khalidah cannot get enough of it.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Great pics! Dogs are looking great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> im in love with simba! he is lookin HANDSOME!


Get your own Simba!!!!! I got my eye on that boy lol

Everyones looking great!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good T! I love seeing pix of this crew!


----------



## Grimes (Apr 29, 2009)

Your dogs look awesome!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You guys are awsome thanks so much for all the great feedback on the dogs .. It means a lot to me .. And Simba's head just grew 5 more inches all the ladies drooling over him hahaha


----------

